# straight up MUTTS!



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay the title was just to grab your attention. Now I know about pedigrees defining the lineage of your dog, but what about the dogs that look exactly like their breed and people always say "who knows what you have theres no way to tell". I mean I understand where your coming from, but if it looks like a bully, walks like a bully, and barks like a bully it sure as hell isn't a cockerspaniel. I just don't get it I am not saying that the unpapered dog what be of pure blood or of champion lineage but come on. If I were to show you a registered and an unregistered boxer, both of them would be called boxers there would be no question mark.

Not trying to start a fight just want to get some opinions on the matter.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ehhh You're audience here are mainly fanciers of one breed or another. If the history of a dog is unknown i always refer to them as their predominant breed mix... aka

Boxer mix because you just don't know. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pitbulls are easy to create with a bunch of breeds because there phenotype varies quite a bit,boxers have one distinct look,but all in all i agree with you.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

people don't ask is my dog a pit they ask what blood line is it. and to that who knows. if you don't have the pedigree who knows. All i can say is if your dog looks pit call it a pit if it looks boxer call it a boxer and if some one ask if it is pure breed tell them you don't know.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Papers don't make the dog by any means. There are plenty of papered dogs that aren't worthy of the name and trust me there are a lot unpapered dogs that are head and shoulders above most.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your right i like when the dog makes the papers instead of the other way around but i still like my dogs to have papers.


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

Just remember, If it gets into trouble it isn't a pit


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if mine gets in trouble its a daschund weimeriener cross.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ehhh You're audience here are mainly fanciers of one breed or another. If the history of a dog is unknown i always refer to them as their predominant breed mix... aka
> 
> Boxer mix because you just don't know. Better safe than sorry.


lol I call them boxerish, pit bullish,etc.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Papers don't make the dog by any means. There are plenty of papered dogs that aren't worthy of the name and trust me there are a lot unpapered dogs that are head and shoulders above most.


:goodpost: I totaly agree!!!
I have a few dogs who have no paper work but they are APBT's no doubt about that, I would not call them a mixed breed but that is why they are spayed. Then you have some obvious dog who have a another breed in them...... many unfortunately have UKC or ADBA paperwork. Go figure....


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

shortbedder said:


> Just remember, If it gets into trouble it isn't a pit


 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welll the goal here is NOT to let it get in trouble. It's ALWAYS the owners fault when a dog gets in trouble.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Papers don't make the dog by any means. There are plenty of papered dogs that aren't worthy of the name and trust me there are a lot unpapered dogs that are head and shoulders above most.





performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: I totaly agree!!!
> I have a few dogs who have no paper work but they are APBT's no doubt about that, I would not call them a mixed breed but that is why they are spayed. Then you have some obvious dog who have a another breed in them...... many unfortunately have UKC or ADBA paperwork. Go figure....


I think these are two excellent posts. Lisa it made me think of the hand written peds we were talking about in my mikado's thread, and how all the registries had to start from paper, and that a lot of people don't register their dogs, but keep a hand written ped...

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed about finding out Chino's papers were bunk, but that feeling only lasted a couple of days, and never made me think less of my dog. I don't have a doubt that he is at LEAST a pitterstaff, but I can never really be sure. He doesn't have traits from far off breeds like bulldogs or mastiffs, so I wouldn't go as far as saying he's bully by any means.

And then there's the issue of doing things with unpapered dogs. I am getting Chino into wp and really, I'm just feeling him out trying to see how he would do in the sport if he was trained for it, etc. If he does well in the apa, which we would do for fun, THEN i would consider limited registration in the ukc, etc, but to me, anything that I can get him involved in gives me the satisfaction that I am doing something for my dog, and setting a positive image for the breed. People might not know he's not apbt, but if they see how well he acts, theyre gonna remember the pitbull who was so well behaved.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think these are two excellent posts. Lisa it made me think of the hand written peds we were talking about in my mikado's thread, and how all the registries had to start from paper, and that a lot of people don't register their dogs, but keep a hand written ped...
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed about finding out Chino's papers were bunk, but that feeling only lasted a couple of days, and never made me think less of my dog. I don't have a doubt that he is at LEAST a pitterstaff, but I can never really be sure. *He doesn't have traits from far off breeds like bulldogs or mastiffs, so I wouldn't go as far as saying he's bully by any means.*
> 
> And then there's the issue of doing things with unpapered dogs. I am getting Chino into wp and really, I'm just feeling him out trying to see how he would do in the sport if he was trained for it, etc. If he does well in the apa, which we would do for fun, THEN i would consider limited registration in the ukc, etc, but to me, anything that I can get him involved in gives me the satisfaction that I am doing something for my dog, and setting a positive image for the breed. People might not know he's not apbt, but if they see how well he acts, theyre gonna remember the pitbull who was so well behaved.


what traits are you speaking of?
like i know nismo does some lab stuff no doubt and i can totally see it when were training, but i was just curious of the mastiff and bulldog traits your speaking of?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> what traits are you speaking of?
> like i know nismo does some lab stuff no doubt and i can totally see it when were training, but i was just curious of the mastiff and bulldog traits your speaking of?


Well I was referring more to physical attributes that stand out, like long jowls, definitely not a characteristic of the apbt, etc. Also, there were some pretty big game dogs, but a lot of the bigger dogs, or really low dogs, would either just have poor, poor conformation, or a sign out outbreeding.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well I was referring more to physical attributes that stand out, like long jowls, definitely not a characteristic of the apbt, etc. Also, there were some pretty big game dogs, but a lot of the bigger dogs, or really low dogs, would either just have poor, poor conformation, or a sign out outbreeding.


ahhh thank you for explaining that for me *2 thumbs up* i was just curious because chino is a good looking dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ahhh thank you for explaining that for me *2 thumbs up* i was just curious because chino is a good looking dog


yeah i stuck with physical because i don't know enough about the temperament of any breed that is used for outcrossing


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I know I am guilty of not being able to identify the breed. A lady up the road has a beagel/boxer mix, looks identical to an APBT. I didnt know til I asked her. 
The man who gave me Bougie didnt have papers for him...so I have no clue (he assured me that he seen both parents, whatever). People ask me and I just say he is a mutt. Their guess is as good as mine, and all I know is that I love that little dude!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> I know I am guilty of not being able to identify the breed. A lady up the road has a beagel/boxer mix, looks identical to an APBT. I didnt know til I asked her.
> The man who gave me Bougie didnt have papers for him...so I have no clue (he assured me that he seen both parents, whatever). People ask me and I just say he is a mutt. Their guess is as good as mine, and all I know is that I love that little dude!!!!


i have seen thos beagle boxer mix dogs and they do look like a pit alot.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i have seen thos beagle boxer mix dogs and they do look like a pit alot.


A beagle boxer? Now I've heard EVERYTHING! :rofl:

Helena doesn't have papers. But I consider her to be a full blood apbt. She's the right height, weight, her parents and grandparents looked full blood and I knew all the dogs personally. Some people have said her dad looked AB but I knew the mom and dad and neither of them looked like AB's so (that would be american bulldog) I guess I'll never know! But in my own little mind I'd like to think shes full blood. So don't rain on my parade! :rain: But everyone recognizes her as a pit bull so thats good.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> A beagle boxer? Now I've heard EVERYTHING! :rofl:
> 
> .


If she is out today Ill see if I cant snag a pic without going to jail...lol. People might think Im a crazy stalker!
She is quite pretty, and again I would of pegged her for a pit. Also goes to show ya how dangerous this BSL thing is. This lady would have to give up her sweet baby if the wrong people misidentified her. So far Va hasnt placed a ban, and some good came out of the Vic ordeal with pitbull awarness in my area.


----------

